# A box for my paints & stains (more to be revealed)



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

The sides are pine and the little front panels are slices that I cut from a sausage & peperoni pizza tree.










I glued and stapled the sides to the bottom after drilling 1 1/8 in holes for the handle.










I stained the sausage & peperoni pizza wood with a half and half mixture of white oil base paint & dirty kerosine out of my dads parts washing machine.










I'll post more pictures as the project progresses.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking Good:thumbsup: Glad to see you experimenting with finishes, you can get lots of interesting looks with unconventional treatments.

I would have thought being from Wisconsin that you would have used wood from a cheese pizza tree, not from pepperoni and sausage.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You got some cool guns...*

For a hillbilly girl with negative profits...... just sayin'. 
Will there be a different gun in every project photo?
That Ruger shoots .410 and .45 Colts right?
Up close and personal kinda gun. You're scary alright. 
Never heard of sauage and pepperoni pizza wood. Large and hold the cheese? :blink: bill


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> For a hillbilly girl with negative profits...... just sayin'.
> Will there be a different gun in every project photo?
> That Ruger shoots .410 and .45 Colts right?
> Up close and personal kinda gun. You're scary alright.
> Never heard of sauage and pepperoni pizza wood. Large and hold the cheese? :blink: bill


It's Mili Piney, Thunder Five and I use it for shooting raccoons off of our trash cans.

This is a Model 1944 Mosin Nagant 7.62x54R Carbine I use it when hippies get to close to our compound.


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice build along and narrative but can't say I'm a fan of the Gorilla Glue. Next time Pops passes out I'd get some Titebond III. It's water proof and would serve double duty for a bird house or even an out house.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost Done










​


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

That's better.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Much better. A Tommy Hawk is always more fun than a bullet. :laughing: Your box is progressing nicely also. :thumbsup:


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

I just need to urethane it and it will be done.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 with Richard D. on the glue.

I think you will get full usage out of a bottle of Titebond.

I tried Gorilla glue and another brand of the same type of glue. I stored the bottle with the top down. Both brands still went off in the bottle.
The moisture in the air will get into the bottle and then it is just a matter of time.....

Just do not let the Titebond freeze, and keep the top closed, otherwise it will skin over. The skin can be removed, but just adds time and frustration.

Good luck with the last step - the urethane.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Girl, you really do enjoy your weapons, don't ya? :yes:


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Girl, you really do enjoy your weapons, don't ya? :yes:


One day there's going to be a zombie apocalypse and I'm going to be ready! Until then they come in handy around Obama supporters.


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

emmajeanwalker said:


> One day there's going to be a zombie apocalypse and I'm going to be ready! Until then they come in handy around Obama supporters.


I have it on good authority (several Mayan friends of mine) that the Zombie Apocalypse is a myth.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Your carrier is coming along well. You're getting some good practice and producing a useable product: that's a winning combination for sure. :thumbsup:



Dave Paine said:


> Just do not let the Titebond freeze, and keep the top closed, otherwise it will skin over. The skin can be removed, but just adds time and frustration.


Titebond will hold up fine to at least a few freezing cycles. But eventually it will break down and become useless if allowed to freeze too often/too long.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Richard D. said:


> If he plans on eating your brains, he might still be hungry when he's done.


Are we taking this too seriously?

I had a high school teacher, who happened to teach math and wood shop.

His favourite line was "{last name of the pupil} - if your brains were dynamite, you would not have enough to blow your cap off ! ".

Back then we had school uniforms, which included a cap.

I never took this seriously either, and had my fair share of being the target of his wrath.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dave this ain't high school*



Dave Paine said:


> Are we taking this too seriously?
> 
> I had a high school teacher, who happened to teach math and wood shop.
> 
> ...


High school students often suffer a fair amount of chastisement as I recall and I always had respect for my teachers. They never had to insult is to gain respect, in fact it works in contradiction usually. A jab in jest was never taken seriously, but this comment could only be taken one way in my opinion.

It's a forum where the members should treat each other with respect. The Quote was not followed by a smiley :no: which is the easiest way of indicating a jest. Both of the particpants are new members with few posts. As a family friendly place, the WWT Forum, insults should be left at home or where you can get away with it. JMO. bill

EDIT the offensive post has been removed by the Moderators. Thanks.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Your carrier is coming along well. You're getting some good practice and producing a useable product: that's a winning combination for sure. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Titebond will hold up fine to at least a few freezing cycles. But eventually it will break down and become useless if allowed to freeze too often/too long.


We heat with wood from an exterior wood boiler. The house, garage and shop are all heated from hot water that runs through pipes in the floors. The garage and shop are always at a minimum of 50°


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> As a family friendly place, the WWT Forum, insults should be left at home or where you can get away with it.


If this is a family friendly place, I am confused why posts with weapons would be deemed to not be a problem whereas a simple statement is deemed wrong.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

emmajeanwalker said:


> We heat with wood from an exterior wood boiler. The house, garage and shop are all heated from hot water that runs through pipes in the floors. The garage and shop are always at a minimum of 50°


Yeah, you have nothing to worry about, temperature-wise.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> If this is a family friendly place, I am confused why posts with weapons would be deemed to not be a problem whereas a simple statement is deemed wrong.


I think the weapon thing and comment about possibly shooting? Obama supporters are both ridiculous. But it takes all kinds to make a forum(or a nation) and the box is nice.


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

That was over the line and offensive but a smiley face would have made it OK? You have to be kidding. I get moderated for a stupid joke in the midst of a stupid conversation? Where am I, Sawmill Creek?

No wonder this forum is lame. Goodbye.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> I think the weapon thing and comment about possibly shooting? Obama supporters are both ridiculous. But it takes all kinds to make a forum(or a nation) and the box is nice.


I don't use the weapons to shoot Obama supporters! I use them to hold the barn door open so they can come in and have cookies and Kool-Aid. :shifty:


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

kimmysun said:


> I would have thought being from Wisconsin that you would have used wood from a cheese pizza tree, not from pepperoni and sausage.
> 
> 
> Rc Helicopters Reviews|Rc Helicopter


I heard that cheese pizza wood attracts mice.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty cool. You did a good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, The box looks really cool and functional so there is that. 

And I thought the thread was fun.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice little carrier, but I was waiting to see what gun you would pose with the last shot. As a Canadian where the social engineers have made us believe that guns pull their own triggers, I admire those who have interesting collections. Also makes me think of the Brock Zeman song, Girl With a Gun. http://www.brockzeman.com/lyrics/Girl_With_A_Gun.html

I also like the idea of a wood fired boiler to heat the shop. Once again, our social engineers have made us think that burning wood is going to kill us all, so I installed a second wood stove.

Once again, nice project. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good there. You ever get it poly'd? Sorry, I missed the second page.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks really nice. I always enjoy reading your posts too. You are what we here in the south call a "mess".


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are hilarious. This hole thread is a good example of how things can go bad with the help of one person.


----------

